

Ask HN: What is Startup Weekend like? - rpicard

There is a Startup Weekend event being hosted at my university in January and I'm interested in participating. How do you find a team? Do people take their creations seriously afterward and expect to pursue them as a company? Any tips to help me get a better picture of how it works and whether or not I should sign up would be great.
======
seagaia
It depends. The one I went to, teams formed around the ideas - everyone
pitched an idea, then you had to go mingle with people to get votes, then the
top ten were the ideas that most people worked on.

Usually a couple of teams actually stay together for over a month, most
usually fizzle after the weekend.

The one I went to tended to be a little more business-oriented than I liked
(the winning team didn't write a line of code), so maybe be careful at first
if that's not what you're looking for.

I think it's worth going to for at least one day. You aren't (or shouldn't be)
bound to sticking with it the entire weekend.

~~~
rpicard
I'm looking for something to improve my programming skills, like a hackathon.
The only problem with just showing up for a day is that it costs $79 to
register either way.

